# Viele schwache Web-Server-Zertifikate gefährden Online-Shopping



## Newsfeed (9 Juni 2008)

Erschreckend viele Websites, die https einsetzen, benutzen schwache Schlüssel und lassen sich demnach einfach fälschen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

